# Your Fav Model



## Xurce (Oct 3, 2007)

Im wondering what some people think are the best looking models. I havent been back in the game for very long so of the models ive seen thus far i think the tyranid carnifex is the best looking. Some others that look pretty sweet are Lysander and Shrike.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Terminator Chaplain fig is brilliant!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Terminator Librarian
and Ezekiel
oh and possessed
OH and Plastic Chaos lord
OH oh and Culln
OH OH Baneblade
OH OH oh Malcador
OH OH OH.......is there a limit on choices


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I absolutely love the new Baneblade. But one of my favourite models for a long time has been Be'lakor the Dark Master. Just a fantastic sculpt.

Of course, the Thousand Son models are the best marine models going, hands down


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Saint Celestine will always be my favorite model. It really captures the gothic feeling 40k is supposed to have.


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Off the top of my head in no particular order I would say the terminator librarian, Death Jester, Wraithlord. Those are the ones that jump out at me right now.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

kharn the betrayer
wraithlord
soulseer


----------



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

The Iron Father, I have one I converted into a Dark Mechanicus Techmarine. Kicks ass. 

I also like the FW World Eater Dred, I saw it done up in Pre-Heresy colors and it was the most epic Dred ever. (Im gonna get one and name it Judge Dred.)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I think my top three for 40k are, in no particular order,

Saint Celestine
The current Librarians
The new possessed.

For Fantasy--
Black Orcs ftw! They're badass on every level.
High Elf Phoenix Guard
High Elf White Lions


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

The new chaos termies/termy lord/termy sorcerer


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

FW pre-heresy dread.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Darkmessiah said:


> kharn the betrayer
> wraithlord
> soulseer



Heehee, I am one of DM's favourite models...... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

For single figures I would say FW Inquisitor Lok. Definitely cool and dark at the same time.

For large model I would pick the Eldar titan.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im going to go old school on this one and say the Spine Dragon. :rock:


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

logan grimnar. 
he's just so freekin awesome


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Playing BA's I've always liked the Dante model yet have never found a decent enough use for him.
Also the new Wraithlord for general coolness and conversion opportunities.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

my fave model has to be the terinmator libraian


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

techpriest enginseer, hoodi, big axe, big metal arm, nuff said.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Grey Knight Terminator Captain.

I'm also partial to the Emperor's Champion.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Njall Stormcaller, the rune priest is one of my favourite models.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

http://store.us.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.us?do=Individual&code=9947029901009
A classic


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Fluff'Ead said:


> http://store.us.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.us?do=Individual&code=9947029901009
> A classic


LOL great model


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Typhus - Herald Of Nurgle all the way. A really nice solid scuplt. Although a couple of the new High Elf hero minatures are looking very very nice, Korhil in particuler.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

a buck for plastic ROCK?? now GW is going crazy.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Initiate said:


> a buck for plastic ROCK?? now GW is going crazy.


Hey! thats a very nice rock >.>;


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Initiate said:


> a buck for plastic ROCK?? now GW is going crazy.


Get some greenstuff and you can make a meteor out of it :'D


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Battlefleet gothic terain?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

humm, im liking the vostroyans at the moment. but then again, i think i chimera looks badass...


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

My friend made an AWESOME converted Tzeentchi Sorcerer Lord. I dont have any photos but best model i ever seen.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

My newest fav model might be the new ork shok attak gun. I will try and find a picture of the model somewhere on line. But to you people who have no idea what it is, its a big gun that warp gretchin to a certain point in space, eg a space marine's head. The model consists of an orc carrying a really big gun in one hand with a hose in the other hand vacuuming up a gretchin... awesome!!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the Hammer armed Master from the new Masters of Chapter box.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Not counting conversions my favourite model has to be the grot with a bandana on shooting a pistol. Dunno why but i think its top.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I have to say my fav model is Azulanthis, who is basically an armored Be'lakor. Carrying a Heavy Bolter.

I don't know how he is gonna fit into the new rules yet, but he's the leader of my Undivided Army. Couldn't make Be'lakor diseased and bloated enough to be Nurgle-y.

-Dirge


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> My newest fav model might be the new ork shok attak gun. I will try and find a picture of the model somewhere on line. But to you people who have no idea what it is, its a big gun that warp gretchin to a certain point in space, eg a space marine's head. The model consists of an orc carrying a really big gun in one hand with a hose in the other hand vacuuming up a gretchin... awesome!!!


LOL! hehehehehe


----------



## Saint Celestine (Jan 9, 2008)

in order my fave models are

40k.
any imperial guard standard.
saint celestine.
the new baneblade.

fantasy. 
the new high elf dragon kit.
the new high elf mages.
the new vampire counts knights.


----------



## Only~In~Death (Feb 5, 2008)

Guard Commissar and the Tanith First models


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

orion, king in the woods.. and a few more wood elf lords are sweet

ogre kingdom yetis

master of the ravenwing

all grey knights lol

typhus the traveller

ghazgull thraka


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

My top three, in order, would probably be:
Daemonhunter Terminators
Space Marine Terminator Captains
Chaos Terminator Librarians
I love that termie armor!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I've revised. 

Be'lakor, Azulanthis, Baneblades, Leman Russ tanks, Chaos Terminators, Thousand Sons, and any Sister of Battle with her helmet on (who would be stupid enough to walk around the 41st Millienium in anything less then full Power Armor?)

-Dirge


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

aye alot of termies look sweet like, i dont like the old termie models they look like bricks like old mobile phones were as the new ones look smooth ahah.

typhus is the best terminator hands down haha


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.privateerpress.com/WARMACHINE/gallery/default.php?level=picture&id=397
nobody said it had to be a GW model, and this blows them all out of the water, AND its not a marine


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah that guy is awsome looking even has awsome rules in game as well but I have to rule for fantasy in favour of belakor hes just so cool and for 40k I think its a tie between the new hive tyrant and the new venerable dred they are both so cool but those are all stock models my favorite mini I own is my converted belial he is so cool looking and was not that hard to assemble when i get done painting him I will post a pic of him and hopfully his entire posse that goes with him as well.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I use marines for footsoldiers in Warmachine too....don't much care for the infantry, but I love the Warjacks!

-Dirge


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

Definetly like the Ork Shokk Attack Gun! It is big, complex, and detailed. How can you not like a Snotling teleporting vacume cleaner! I love the Snot clinging to the ground for dear life!


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I Love the Steel Legion Imperial Guards Figures they are all my favorite but the Steel Legion Lt. is a Sweet Miniature


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The sword one or the Ork head one?

-Dirge


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the Heroic Senior Officer I painted yesterday. He looks great!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The current standard pattern Land Raider & Land Raider Crusader.


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

kharn the betrayer & ezekiel


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anybody mentioned the current Terminator Chaplain? Just seeing that thing makes me want one regardless of whether I'll play it or not.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Marneus Calgar!
Lysander!


OH OMG ALSO THE HONOR GUARD!


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i love the tech marine models =DDD
adeptus mechanicus FTW


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

i'd say pedro kantor because he has a commanding arura about him.....


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

The boss Zagstrukk model looks quite cool. (Im not saying this because Im an Ork player )


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

id have to admit that ither maneus calgar or ezekiel is my fav, just love the pose and charecter of the models.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Carnifex... mmmm
Wraitlord


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Forge World's Inquisitor Solomon Lok, hands down.


----------



## RallytoCleburne (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the Space Marine scouts. Guess I'm a meat and potatoes kind of guy.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I have to go with Forgeworld stuff. My absolute favorite 40k model is the Thunderbolt. A close second is the Chaplain Deadnought. Dreadnoughts in any form are just truly my favorite models to build. They are so versatile you can base conversions by the thousand on them and if they are painted right, there isn't a cooler looking model in the range IMHO.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Inquisitor Lorr, he has the gunslinger bad ass feel about him


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Flayed ones the thought of their metal skeletons draped in the flesh of their victims and long claws ripping their foes to peices is just so f****** awsome (yes I am rather disturbed!)


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

Antioch said:


> Saint Celestine will always be my favorite model. It really captures the gothic feeling 40k is supposed to have.


Quoted for Holy Truth


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

For me, it would be my epistolary in black terminator armor. I would post a picture but I do not have a camera.


----------



## Steve the mediocer (Dec 27, 2008)

id have to say obliteators and then a carnifex


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Best special unit is techpriest enginseer, i just love the mechanicus, and the techpriest model is just so kickass that a space marine would look like a gay eldar child in comparrison (no offense, but eldar are pretty gay) 

Best infantry would be grey knight terminators, they are awesome awesome, and ummm, yeah AWESOME!
Coolest guys around, still gives the new models a tough match in epic coolness.

And vehicle, lucius pattern warhound titan, jackal class, infernocannon and any other weapon, badass made real!

Well, that's my call!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The dark angel veteran models are my favourite.

One of these days a whole army will be done.


----------

